# intel network card - full restart of interface?



## IPTRACE (Jul 13, 2019)

Hi, I have still a problem like in this bug.






						219428 – em network driver broken in current
					






					bugs.freebsd.org
				




I tried `# service netif restart igb0 && service routing restart` and `# ifconfig igb0 down
# ifconfig igb0 up` without success.

I'm looking for a workaround except restart the system.


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 13, 2019)

How about `service devd restart`


----------



## IPTRACE (Jul 14, 2019)

Phishfry said:


> How about `service devd restart`


I'll try and let you know.


----------



## IPTRACE (Jul 19, 2019)

devd without success.

`devd not running?
Starting devd.
limits: setrlimit datasize: Operation not permitted
/etc/rc.d/devd: WARNING: failed to start devd`


----------



## IPTRACE (Jul 19, 2019)

Generally, there is a bug about my issue on bugs.freebsd.org .




__





						239240 – igb: TX(2) desc avail = 1024, pidx = 0 messages appear when the network card (igb/ixgbe/em) loses ethernet link
					






					bugs.freebsd.org


----------

